# So what's this about tonewoods?



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

One of my kids and his mostly homemade guitar. Honestly, if it would stay in tune, it wouldn't sound too bad. I think I'm going to have to take him to the shop class before he graduates this year, though. The thing doesn't look too durable.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 11, 2014)

is that cardboard? hilarious!

Actually looks pretty decent for what it is, those F Hole are a nice touch :applouse:

But since it has no timbretimber......


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice. if he's taking orders, I'll take an acoustic made from pizza boxes.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet - pfffft tonewoods is all nonsense :0)


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Is that a prototype for one of the 2016 Gibson offerings?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a little known fact, but shortly after Les Paul came up with the "Log", he approached Gibson with "the Box".; also a railroad tie, but with cardboard wings.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

mhammer said:


> It's a little known fact, but shortly after Les Paul came up with the "Log", he approached Gibson with "the Box".; also a railroad tie, but with cardboard wings.


Was that railroad tie slightly bigger than a bow tie. I think a nice bright green bow tie on the front of the new Gibson's would add a modicum of class to the 2015 models. That home made guitar with a bow tie might pass for a new Gibson.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Was that railroad tie slightly bigger than a bow tie. I think a nice bright green bow tie on the front of the new Gibson's would add a modicum of class to the 2015 models. That home made guitar with a bow tie might pass for a new Gibson.


Or,
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/_35a_zpseca67dc1.jpg


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It appears your son has some skills and a sense of humour. A nice complement of talents.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Nice. if he's taking orders, I'll take an acoustic made from pizza boxes.


close enough?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> close enough?


Better than I envisioned it. I'll take it.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> It appears your son has some skills and a sense of humour. A nice complement of talents.


Hahaha, not 'my kid' as in my own offspring. He's one of my students.


----------

